# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  anyone recommend a place for security doors in adelaide?

## wozzzzza

im in need of a couple of security doors, sliding and hinging in adelaide northern area.
can anyone recommend a good place that does a good job to australian standards or better?

----------


## Bloss

:Google2:   or get really radical and look in the Yellow Pages .  .  .   :Biggrin:

----------


## wozzzzza

> or get really radical and look in the Yellow Pages . . .

  yeah but theres too many to choose from, ive found wankers, ive found thieves, ive found fakes, im after good real stuff and anyone who can recommend me that is what im after.

----------


## China

T&D Manufacturing U2/24 Aldershot Rd Lonsdale 83834 6855, don't know if they do your area but I've seen his work and will be using him myself

----------


## Bloss

> yeah but theres too many to choose from, ive found wankers, ive found thieves, ive found fakes, im after good real stuff and anyone who can recommend me that is what im after.

  yeah I can agree with that . . .  :Smilie:

----------

